# Copy windows XP installation cd onto SD Card



## hoax32 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys!
I want to install XP Pro new on my netbook!
since it does not have a CD drive, i was thinking of copying all files from cd to the formated 1GB sd card.
Does that wok?
Boot from remoovable device is activated in the bios!
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2011)

hoax32 said:


> Hi guys!
> I want to install XP Pro new on my netbook!
> since it does not have a CD drive, i was thinking of copying all files from cd to the formated 1GB sd card.
> Does that wok?
> ...



Maybe format the drive and make it bootable then copy the files to it and run the setup file.  Not sure how ya do it with a SD card but it might work with a flash drive using  a HP tool they made some time ago.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?swItem=MTX-UNITY-I23839


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think straight copying the files off the disc onto the SD card is going to work.

You could either copy all the files off the disc onto you HDD, then run nLite and (trim it for your netbook and) create an ISO.  Alternatively you could use ImgBurn or any burning/imaging software to make an ISO of the disc.

Then you could use UNetbootin or any bootloader software that supports ISOs (ie. grub, dd), and put the bootable ISO on your SD card.

It should work.


----------



## hoax32 (Mar 14, 2011)

O.K. thanks guys!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2011)

Here ya go MS files there to.

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197


----------



## hoax32 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks!
So i use this tool to format the SD Card and after that i just copy the files over from the cd?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2011)

hoax32 said:


> Thanks!
> So i use this tool to format the SD Card and after that i just copy the files over from the cd?



Like i said in my 1st post not sure if it works with SD cards..  Try it and find out .


----------

